# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an ın Tercümesi, Meali Kur'an Değil Midir?

## halukgta

Bazı arkadaşlarımız Kuran kelimesinden, yalnız Arapça okuduğumuz kitabın olduğunu anlıyor ve diyorlar ki, Kuran ın tercümesi Kuran değil mealdir. Gerçekten bu sözler doğru olabilir mi? Kuran yani Allah ın vahyinin ana özelliği, değişmez kuralı Arapça oluşumudur, yoksa Allah ın vahyinde bizlere iletmek istediği emirleri yani anlamı, manasımıdır? Meal kelime anlamı olarak anlam, kavram, ortaya çıkan şey, sonuç, netice anlamlarına gelir. Yani Kuran ı Arapçasından dilimize çevirip, Allah bizlere ne söylüyor ve bizlerden ne istiyor, onun apaçık tercüme edildiği hali anlamındadır. Bu durumda buna nasıl olurda, Kuran değildir deriz? Kuran anlamadığımız, bilmediğimiz dilden olan halimidir? Bu sözler, toplumu tedirgin eden, hatta Kuran ı anlayarak okumaktan alı koyan düşüncelerdir.

Aslında bu sorunun cevabını, Kuran ı düşünerek okuyan bir Müslüman rahatlıkla verebilir. Bakın bu sorunun cevabını, İmamı Azam Ebu Hanife, yüzlerce yıl önce nasıl vermiş.

Kuran kâğıtlarda Yazılmış ve bizim Okuduğumuz Lafızlar değildir. ESAS KURAN O LAFIZLARIN TAŞIDIĞI MANADIR ki, bir kelam-i nefsi ( ALLAH ın zati ile var olmaya devam eden söz ) OLARAK KALIPTAN KALIBA DÖKÜLÜR. O kalıplar sonradan yaratılmış ( Muhdes ) varlıklardır. OYSAKİ ESAS KURAN, MAHLÛK OLMAYAN BİR MANADIR.

GERÇEKTENDE KURAN, ALLAH IN KULLARINA AÇIK MESAJIDIR. Anlamını bilmeden okuduğumuz, Arapça ayetlerin yalnız Kuran olduğunu söylersek, Allah ın bizlere rehber olsun diye gönderdiği kitabın amacına, özüne tamamen ters düşen bir hükmü vermiş oluruz Kuran kelimesine. KURAN ALLAH IN BİZLERE TEBLİĞİDİR, MESAJIDIR, VAHYİDİR. BU TEBLİĞİ EĞER ANLAMINI BİLMEDİĞİMİZ BİR LİSANDA OKUYORSAK, TEBLİĞ GERÇEKLEŞMEMİŞ DEMEKTİR Kİ, BU DURUMDA NASIL OLURDA ASIL KURAN YALNIZ ARAPÇADIR DERİZ. Allah ne diyor Kuran da birçok ayetinde? Kullarım ayetler üzerinde düşünün, aklınızı kullanın. Anlamadan okuduğumuzda, sizce Allah ın bu emrini yerine bizler getirebilir miyiz? Bunu yapamıyorsak, hala nasıl olurda anlamadan Arapça okuduğumuzda bu Kuran olur, anladığımız dile çevrildiğinde Kuran olmaz deriz. Bu düşünce Kuran ın indiriliş amacına tamamen ters düşer.

KURAN KELİME ANLAMI OLARAK, OKUMAK, OKUNAN ŞEY ANLAMINA GELİR. Elbette anlamadan okumak değil, anlayarak ve düşünerek okumak. Bu durumda Kuran için, Allah ın vahiylerini bir araya getirilip, anlayarak düşünerek okumak anlamına gelir Kuıran dersek, yanlış olmaz. Örnek verelim.

İsra 910: ŞÜPHESİZ BU KUR'ÂN, DOSDOĞRU OLANI GÖSTERİR ve iyi işler yapan müminlere büyük ödül olduğunu ve âhirete inanmayanlara da acı bir azap hazırladığımızı bildirir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

İsra 82: BİZ KUR'AN'DAN, İNANANLAR İÇİN ŞİFA VE RAHMET OLACAK ŞEYLER İNDİRİYORUZ. Ama bu, zalimlerin yıkımını artırmaktan başka katkı sağlamıyor. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, Allah gönderdiği ayetlerin birleştirilmiş halinin tamamına, Kuran diye bahsediyor. Gönderilen kitabın, ne maksatla gönderildiğini de bizlere bildiriyor ve diyor ki, bu Kuran sizlere dosdoğru yolu gösterir ve iletir. Kuran inananlara şifadır, onlara yol gösterecek bilgiler indiriyoruz. Bu durumda Kuran doğru yolun ne olduğunu, acaba kendi dilimizden anlayarak mı okuduğumuzda anlarız ve öğreniriz, yoksa anlamadığımız bir dilden okuduğumuzda mı? Bu sorunun cevabı çok açıktır. EĞER KURAN I AMACINA UYGUN BİR ŞEKİLDE OKUMUYORSAK, BİZLER ANCAK KURAN OKUMUŞ GİBİ YAPMIŞ OLURUZ, AMA ASLA BİZLERE YOL GÖSTERMEZ, ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH IN TEBLİĞİNİ ALMAMIŞ OLURUZ. Daha da kötüsü, Allah bizlerden ne istiyormuş diye Arapça bilenlere sorduğumuzda, anlatılanların doğruluğundan asla emin olamayız. Allah kulları arasında, aracı kabul etmediğini söylüyor, lütfen unutmayalım. İmtihanında özünde bu yatar. Herkes gücü nispetinde, çaba göstermelidir.

Allah gönderdiği kitabın isminden bahsederken, yalnız Kuran kelimesini kullanmaz, birçok isimler zikreder. Birkaç örnek vermek istiyorum. 

Furkan 1: Şanı yücedir o kudretin ki, hakla bâtılı ayıran o FURKAN'ı, bütün âlemler için bir uyarıcı olsun diye kuluna indirdi. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Hicr 9: Hiç kuşkusuz, O ZİKİRİ/Kur'an'ı biz indirdik, biz; her hal ve şartta onu muhakkak koruyacak olan da biziz. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Nisa 174: Ey insanlar! Rabbinizden size güçlü bir delil geldi ve size aydınlatıcı bir NUR indirdik. (Bayraktar Bayraklı )

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, Allah ın gönderdiği vahiy topluluğunun ismi yalnız Kuran değil. Allah vahiylerinden bahsederken, bazen Furkan yani eğriyi doğrudan ayıran ismi kullanıyor. Bu durumda bizler, eğriyi doğrudan ayırabilmemiz için, Allah ın kitabını nasıl okumamız gerekir? Cevabı çok açıktır, anladığımız dilden. İnanın yoksa anlamadan okuduğumuz kitaba, istediğimiz kadar FURKAN ya da KURAN diyelim, bizlere hiçbir faydası olmaz. Allah Kuran ın indiriliş amacını açıkça bildirmiş ve ne demişti. KULLARIMA YOL GÖSTERİCİ OLSUN DİYE İNDİRDİK. Eğer anlamını bilmeden okuyorsak, bizlere nasıl yol gösterici olsun? 

Bizleri, anlamını bilmeden okumaya teşvik etmelerinin nedeni, hatta Türkçe tercümesinden okursan, Kuran sayılmaz demelerinin asıl nedeni, ne yazık ki toplumu din adına istedikleri gibi yönetebilmek içindir, bu gerçeği asla unutmayalım. Allah İslam dininde, ruhban sınıfı yoktur dedikçe, bizler ellerimizle ruhban sınıfı yarattık. Yarattığımız bu ruhbanlarda, kendi hükümranlığını sürdürebilmek için, toplumu Allah ile aldatarak, herkes Kuran ı anlayamaz, Arapça başka dillere çevrildiğinde anlamı değişir, bir kelimenin yüzlerce anlamı vardır diyerek, topluma korku saldılar. Her ne hikmetse Kuran ı anladığını iddia edenler, hatta tercüme edenler, anlayıp topluma anlatabiliyorlar. Toplumu hadislerle dinini yöneten bu kişilere, hiç kimse sormuyor. Hadislerin orijinali de Arapça. Onlar doğru olarak Türkçeye çevriliyor, bu konuda hiç kimse itiraz etmiyor da, Allah ın nuru Kuran neden çevrilmesin? Bunları söyleyip toplumu aldatanlar, sanki kendileri seçilmiş insanlar gibi, toplumu işte böyle oyalayıp, aldatmaya devam ediyorlar. 

Değerli din kardeşlerim. Kuran, Allah ın bizlere gönderdiği, eğriden doğruyu ayırabileceğimiz bir tebliğdir, duyurudur. Bu duyurunun hangi dilden yapıldığının hiçbir önemi yoktur. Eğer Allah ın tebliğini aracısız almaya çalışırken, okuduğumuzu anlayamıyorsak, o tebliğ asla gerçekleşmemiş demektir. Allah ın tebliğini almak isteyen, anlayarak okumalıdır ki, ayetler üzerinde, Allah ın istediği gibi düşünüp akıl edebilsin.

Allah gönderdiği tebliğini, Kuran ı neden Arapça indirdiğini, çok açık bir şekilde bizlere anlatmış ve hatta doğru anlayalım diye örnek vererek izah etmiştir. Eğer bizler hala bu örnekler üzerinde düşünmeyip, anlamaya çalışmıyorsak, bizler Allah ın vahyini hala alamamışız demektir. 

İbrahim 4: Biz, GÖREVLENDİRDİĞİMİZ HER RESULÜ ANCAK KENDİ TOPLUMUNUN DİLİYLE GÖNDERDİK Kİ, ONLARA AÇIK-SEÇİK BEYANDA BULUNSUN. Bunun ardından, Allah dilediğini saptırır, dilediğini de iyiye ve güzele kılavuzlar. Azîz'dir, Hakîm'dir O! (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Bu ayeti tebliğ alan bir Müslüman, Allah ın gerçek vahyini okumak istiyorsa, anlamını bilmese de Arapçasından okumalıdır asla diyemez. Dediğimiz andan itibaren, Kuran ayetlerine ters düşen bir mantığa kendimizi inandırmış olur. Bakın ayette ne diyor. Kullarım iyice anlayabilsin, yani tebliği gereği gibi anlasınlar diye, biz daha önce gönderdiğimiz tüm elçilerime, kendi dillerinden kitaplar gönderdik diyor. Bu ayetten çok açık şunu anlıyoruz. Her Müslüman Allah ın vahyini, Furkan ını, nurunu, zikrini, anladığı dilden okumalı ki, tebliği alıp, düşünüp öğüt alabilsin. YANİ ALLAH IN TEBLİĞİNDE Kİ ASIL ÖZELLİK, ARAPÇA OLUŞUNDA DEĞİL, ASIL VAHYİN ÖNEMİ, MANASINDADIR, ANLAMINDADIR. 

Kuran ı farklı anlayıp anlatanlar, Allah ın vahyini anlamaya çalışırken, bizzat Kuran ın örneklerinden yardım almak yerine, rivayet edilen hadislerden yararlanarak anlamaya çalışmaktadırlar. Böyle olunca da, Allah ın bizlerden ne istediğini değil, bizlere öğretilenlerin ışında ayetleri anlamış oluyoruz. Buda bizler için büyük bir tehlikedir. Onun içindir ki bölündük ve parçalandık.

Allah bu konuda geleceği bildiği için, bir başka ayetinde de gereken açıklamayı yapıyor ve bakın nasıl bir örnek veriyor. Bu ayetten de hala anlamayıp, esas Kuran Arapçadır diyorsa bir insan, bazı kişiler tarafından esir alınmış, düşünemiyor Kuran gerçeklerini göremiyor demektir.

Fussilet 44: EĞER BİZ ONU YABANCI DİLDEN BİR KUR'ÂN YAPSAYDIK ONLAR MUTLAKA: "BU KİTABIN AYETLERİ GENİŞÇE AÇIKLANMALI DEĞİL MİYDİ? ARAP BİR PEYGAMBERE YABANCI DİL, ÖYLE Mİ?" DERLERDİ. Sen de ki: "O, iman edenler için bir hidayet ve şifadır." İman etmeyenlerin kulaklarında ise bir ağırlık vardır. Kur'ân onlara göre bir körlüktür. SANKİ ONLAR UZAK BİR YERDEN ÇAĞRILIYORLAR (DA DUYMUYORLAR). (Elmalı meali)

Allah bu konuyu, daha nasıl açıkça bizlere bildirsin bilemiyorum. Hala anlayamayanlara, anlamak istemeyenlere, ayetin sonundaki uyarı ders olmalıdır. Bu ayetten şu dersi çıkarmalıyız. Allah hiçbir kulunu, anlayamayacağı bir kitaptan, hükümden sorumlu tutmaz. Onun için Allah ın vahyini mutlaka, anladığımız dilden okumalıyız. Okumalıyız ki, Allah ın bizlerden ne istediğini doğru anlayabilelim. 

Allah ın bu gerçeğinin önüne set çekmek ve toplumun bilinçlenmesini istemeyenler, topluma öyle bir korku salmışlardır ki, Allah a ve onun kitabına saygısızlığın en büyüğünü yapmışlar ve demişler ki; KURAN HER DİLE ÇEVRİLEMEZ. Lütfen unutmayalım, tüm diller evrenseldir ve anlamı değişmemek şartıyla, farklı kelimelerle tüm dillere çevrilebilir. Sizce Allah tüm insanların dillerine çevrilemeyen bir rehber, tebliğ gönderip, daha sonra tüm insanları Kuran dan sorumlu tutar mı? Yaradan ın uyardığı gibi. HALA BUNUDA MI DÜŞÜNEMİYORUZ?

Dünya üzerinde yazılmış hiçbir beşeri kitaba, böyle bir saygısızlık yapılarak, bu kitap şu dilden, diğer dillere çevrilemez denmemiştir. Arapça, Çince ya da Hintçe yazılmış ilmi kitapların tamamı, tüm dillere çevrilip, anlaşılıyor hatta bu kitaplardan bilim adamları yetişiyorsa, bizler nasıl olurda Allah katından gelmiş, eşi benzeri olmayan bir NUR için, başka dillere tam çevrilemez diyoruz. Bu ne saygısızlık. Buna nasıl inanırız.

Lütfen bu tuzağa düşmeyelim. Bizlere düşen dikkatle, tercüme edilmiş Kuran ayetlerini okuyalım. Art niyetli kişilerin, ayetler üzerinde yaptığı tahrifatları, kendi çabalarımızla araştırarak, Allah ın da gönül gözümüzü açacağına söz verdiği gerçeğinden yola çıkarak, Furkan ı anlamaya çalışalım. Bu çabanın sonunda, gerçekleri nasıl fark edeceğinizi göreceksiniz. GAYRET BİZDEN, YARDIM ALLAH DAN. Bu imtihan zorlu bir imtihan. Özveriyle çaba harcayan, inanın mükâfatını görecektir.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

